# amdtemp not shown AMD A6-9500E sensors



## goshanecr (Jul 11, 2018)

Good day!

I have a PC with such processor:

```
CPU: AMD A6-9500E RADEON R5, 6 COMPUTE CORES 2C+4G   (2994.44-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x660f51  Family=0x15  Model=0x65  Stepping=1
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x7ed8320b<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,MON,SSSE3,FMA,CX16,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x2febbfff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS,XOP,SKINIT,WDT,LWP,FMA4,TCE,NodeId,TBM,Topology,PCXC,PNXC,<b25>,DBE,PTSC,MWAITX>
  Structured Extended Features=0x1a9<FSGSBASE,BMI1,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>
  SVM: NP,NRIP,VClean,AFlush,DAssist,NAsids=32768
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
```
`kldstat`

```
5    1 0xffffffff82c21000     2458 intpm.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff82c24000      a30 smbus.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff82c25000     12c8 amdtemp.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff82c27000      680 amdsmn.ko
```
`sysctl -a | grep -i temp`

```
net.inet6.ip6.use_tempaddr: 0
net.inet6.ip6.temppltime: 86400
net.inet6.ip6.tempvltime: 604800
net.inet6.ip6.prefer_tempaddr: 0
hw.usb.template: -1
kstat.zfs.misc.zcompstats.attempts: 131552
```

I'm try it with *11.2-RELEASE *and *12.0-CURRENT r336174* , temperature sensors not shown.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello, goshanecr
The (AMD) temp module(s) aren't built into the GENERIC kernel.
If you're not building a custom kernel. Add this to /boot/loader.conf(5)

```
amdtemp_load="YES"
```
or simply execute kldload(8) amdtemp

If you ever decide to build a custom kernel. Add the following to your KERNCONF

```
device    amdtemp
```

HTH

--Chris


----------



## goshanecr (Jul 16, 2018)

Chris_H said:


> Hello, goshanecr
> --Chris



Chris_H, yes I'm tryin all variants:

Custom kernel with *device amdtemp*
Manual *kldload amdtemp*
Autoloading kernel module from */boot/loader.conf*
But temperature not shows  Other Ryzen (1500, 1600, 1700) sensors works fine with *amdtemp *module.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 16, 2018)

Heh. Sorry. I seem to have missed


> ```
> . . .
> 7    1 0xffffffff82c25000     12c8 amdtemp.ko
> . . .
> ```


from your OP. 

What Motherboard are you using?

--Chris


----------



## goshanecr (Jul 17, 2018)

*Chris_H*, motherboard is Asrock A320-HDV, here is official info: Description
I'm not try other processors on that motherboard, so I can't say that shows temperature with others or not.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 17, 2018)

Hmm.. can't read the chips in the pictures, or find any data on the sensor(s).
what's the output of:

```
grep temp </var/run/dmesg.boot
```
and

```
grep -A10 CPU < /var/run/dmesg.boot
```
?

The output should be telling.

--Chris


----------

